# Testing Division



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

"The" testing division?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Zog said:


> "The" testing division?



:thumbsup:

Nice to have company in not knowing!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

xavier27 said:


> Anyone work for or know more information about the testing division?


Can you be a little more specific???


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Hints: 
This is the apprentice forum. 
OP is in Looooooooooong Island.

So what test would he be taking?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> Hints:
> This is the apprentice forum.
> OP is in Looooooooooong Island.
> 
> So what test would he be taking?


Could be for any number of locals in the NYC area or even Connecticut.


----------



## xavier27 (May 22, 2016)

It might not be classified as a division but I am referring to High Voltage testing. Its basically a hand full of workers at my local. Its considered a specialty in the Union. I am part of local 25 from Long island. Not many people know it exists so I know very little about it and was interested in it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

xavier27 said:


> It might not be classified as a division but I am referring to High Voltage testing. Its basically a hand full of workers at my local. Its considered a specialty in the Union. I am part of local 25 from Long island. Not many people know it exists so I know very little about it and was interested in it.


Thanks for the further explanation.

I have heard of local 25 but know nothing about their SOP.

Have you asked your BA?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> Hints:
> This is the apprentice forum.
> OP is in Looooooooooong Island.
> 
> So what test would he be taking?


We were both thinking the wrong thing.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

xavier27 said:


> It might not be classified as a division but I am referring to High Voltage testing. Its basically a hand full of workers at my local. Its considered a specialty in the Union. I am part of local 25 from Long island. Not many people know it exists so I know very little about it and was interested in it.


Ahhh, now I get it. Seems each local handles that differently, when I was with Local 58 they called it book 4, it will typically require some certification like NETA.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

In Washington DC folks Wiremen that perform testing are classified as regular "A" Inside


----------

